# Ideas on a fourwheeler rig?



## hansonw (Aug 9, 2010)

i was looking for some ideas for a four wheeler rack to haul the dogs on. seen some pretty good ones wondering if any of yall had some pics now that my rhino is out of commission back to the trusty honda!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 9, 2010)

had a couple of them,this one has been the best for me.the open part towards the seat is good because there is nothing to hit your or someone's back.the only draw back is the dogs tend to get you nasty.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Aug 9, 2010)

me and pate have some diffrent types of rigs i have built for us. we have a trailer forsale that u pull behind a 4 wheeler. and we have a dog box thats made for the back rack. and we also have rig racks built for them i will try to get some pics up in the next couple days


----------



## hoghunter007 (Aug 10, 2010)

*this is what i hunt off of*

two bulldogs can fit on the front rack and 4 grown dogs can fit in the rear box


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 10, 2010)

Got one like hoghunter007..can fit a few dogs..I mainly use it for coon hunting.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 10, 2010)

(hogdogtw008)   What happen you Blow your engine up in your 4 wheeler  and now you have to rely on dog power  would love to see those 2 pulling you to the bay 

By the way i like the look of that Dirty white dog you can just send him to my house



hogdogtw008 said:


> had a couple of them,this one has been the best for me.the open part towards the seat is good because there is nothing to hit your or someone's back.the only draw back is the dogs tend to get you nasty.


----------



## hog hunter20 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is what we use


----------



## hansonw (Aug 10, 2010)

i appreciate the pics guys


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 10, 2010)

*trailer*

this is a trailer i built for suvs and 4wheelers. im actually fixing to sale it because i dont need it anymore.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 10, 2010)

we use drop baskets on 4-wheelers and a rack pack to keep the dogs off of ya as well as trailers behind the 4-wheelers


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 10, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 11, 2010)

Rig rack on back for curs and my jagds ride in front


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 11, 2010)

Silent_Assassin said:


> (hogdogtw008)   What happen you Blow your engine up in your 4 wheeler  and now you have to rely on dog power  would love to see those 2 pulling you to the bay
> 
> By the way i like the look of that Dirty white dog you can just send him to my house


 the ol'saying is puppies can pull a frieght train so i thought after they mustured that nasty critter up i'd put them to the test. the pic of the nasty white dog is the last pic i got of him he was cut bad on that hog and was killed on the next one he got on.i wished i had him back so you could feed him awhile.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fits three comfortable four in a pinch.


----------

